# First Snowblower in NJ - advice requested



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi all,
I’ve been lurking for the last week or so and think I have formulated my thoughts finally and I am ready to ask for some opinions. Sorry for the long post, but hopefully this will provide insight into my thought process.

I live in Bergen County NJ and after last winter I have given in and need a snowblower. We bought our home in June of 17 and growing up in NYC we always were able to get by simply by shoveling. However, be it that we are getting more snow, wetter snow, or the fact that I don’t have my dad and brother to help me, I find that it is not worth throwing out my back. Last year, during the few big storms I would go out upwards of 6 times a day to shove, assuming that shoveling lesser amounts multiple times would be easier on my back than one big shoveling at the end of the storm. While this may have been true it was still brutal and easily wasted hours of time. 
This was especially horrible in the 1 or 2 March storms we got that were extremely heavy and wet snow. We had 3-4 storms of 6-12+ inches last year and a few others with 2-6 I believe. According to some websites it seems I had in total about 40-45 inches of snow.

From reading reviews (mostly on movingsnow.com as that seems like a well researched and thought out site) it looks like this regions generally gets mostly wetter heavy snow. Movingsnow mentions long island as getting that kind of snow. Is this accurate?

My property has a driveway that is ~20x42 (including sidewalk and end of driveway), sidewalk and path that is about 100 feet. Driveway is paver stones and not sloped.

I have narrowed down my choices to the following three:
1.	*Cub Cadet 2x26 *
a.	This retails for $899, however there is a discount that knocks it down to $799. With either tax or shipping, depending on where I get it, the price rounds out to about $850​b.	I know MTD does not get much love here, but it has good reviews on consumer reports (highest rated of these 3) and on movingsnow. Given the relatively smaller amounts of snow we get​c.	Larger engine and wider​d. movingsnow.com recommends the 24 inch model as the first choice in my situation for people who want "an easy to use snow blower", so if i can get the 26 inch for the same price it seems a great deal​2.	*Husqvarna STP224P*
a.	$899 less a $50 rebate from acmetools.com​b.	Seems like it gets more love here and in reviews​3.	*Ariens 24 inch deluxe*
a.	Seems like my best bet, but it is $999, possibly more with tax and shipping.​b.	Not really sure that this is necessary with my lower snow amounts, however it gets great reviews on wet heavy and EOD snow.​
If I can save the $150-$250 by not getting the Ariens that would be ideal.
Basically what it comes down to is if the Cub Cadet or Husqvarna will be able to handle the wet snow we (sometimes?) get here. 
How much better is the Ariens than the other two? 
Considering the discount on the Cub Cadet, is that a steal and I should grab it? 
Any others models/brands I should be looking at?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have used a Husky 224-P for 3 years with no problems, the Husky only has 1 speed in rev, I have a Toro of my own and 2 speed rev. is nice. But as most people cost is a huge issue and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I believe in buying once. If I don't have the money I wait. With that said. I live Ct. Purchased a Toro 1028 LXE in 2008. Never looked back. You do have you get used to the trigger style steering. The thing is a Beast, we have gotten some pretty big snow storms since then. My wife makes fun of me when I complain that it didnt snow enough to bring her out (the snow blower) and I have to use my way smaller 2cylce Toro. The only mod that I'm doing this year is to convert the headlight to led and add another led on the right side.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I believe in not overbuying for something I only MAY need. I would look at the Ariens 24 classic at $699. I think that will last many, many, years and perform well.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> I believe in not overbuying for something I only MAY need. I would look at the Ariens 24 classic at $699. I think that will last many, many, years and perform well.


Does the classic/compact have power steering?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

noturbizniss said:


> Does the classic/compact have power steering?


Nope, but I don't think you need it on a 24" machine. Also the more crap ya' got, the more crap ya' got to fail. It's only $699. Next year find a nice single stage which will end up being your go to device anyhow with those snow amount.:wink2:


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> Nope, but I don't think you need it on a 24" machine. Also the more crap ya' got, the more crap ya' got to fail. It's only $699. Next year find a nice single stage which will end up being your go to device anyhow with those snow amount.:wink2:


am i wasting money on a dual stage? with maybe one 12+ a year should i just go single stage?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The more power you have in reserve to use the better. 

Heavy wet snows just like the salt laden snows that generate the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER CRAP that folds in on itself thanks to the curved over snow plows used by municipalities to push the snow pack back are always an issue. 

If you can afford it a more expensive investment at the first purchase is never a negative as it will always provide you with the power you need to clear any END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER IN ANY YEAR and you will thank your self 10 years from now for making the investment as the fearless spouse will be able to use it too with little difficulty if you buy a unit with steering brakes. 

It simpler to buy a strong unit with high horsepower in the beginning as you will always have that reserve power that you can depend on in the future and make sure you use treated gasoline and shut the gas off every time and close the choke to run all the fuel out of it between uses unless you are working on heavy snow pack every day making sure the dealer picks it up every year or every other year depending on the amount of use it has.

They overuse salt in NJ just like they do here in NY so I know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

leonz said:


> The more power you have in reserve to use the better.
> 
> Heavy wet snows just like the salt laden snows that generate the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER CRAP that folds in on itself thanks to the curved over snow plows used by municipalities to push the snow pack back are always an issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Also thanks for the laughs!
What do you mean by the highlighted above
Based on your advice, which of my original three would be my best bet? Seems like Cub cadet is most powerful specwise, as it's bigger, but is it built well, or is the Ariens deluxe 24 in fact more capable than the CC 2x26?


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

noturbizniss said:


> Thanks.
> Also thanks for the laughs!
> What do you mean by the highlighted above
> Based on your advice, which of my original three would be my best bet? Seems like Cub cadet is most powerful specwise, as it's bigger, but is it built well, or is the Ariens deluxe 24 in fact more capable than the CC 2x26?


Have you looked at any Toros?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

These choices would all do the job, as another member stated you may want to look at the Toro 826 as well. Just to throw another option out there if there is a local Costco in your area they have a machine for $699. That is hard to beat unless you go for a higher end used machine. It is a JONSERED made by Husqvarna. See the attached thread. Good luck!

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/143237-jonsered-husky.html


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

Cardo111 said:


> These choices would all do the job, as another member stated you may want to look at the Toro 826 as well. Just to throw another option out there if there is a local Costco in your area they have a machine for $699. That is hard to beat unless you go for a higher end used machine. It is a JONSERED made by Husqvarna. See the attached thread. Good luck!
> 
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/143237-jonsered-husky.html


interesting. Lets say i don't care if i pay 700 or the 850 for the cub cadet or husky. which would you recommend then?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Lots of great advice here I will defer to, but I have to say that I admire the fact that you both lurked and did your research ahead of posting. That helps members give the best tips. Thanks.

BTW your philosophy of saving your back by going out more often is sound. It also applies with your new blower (whichever one you get). If you let the snow get to the max capacity of your new machine, you'll still hurt yourself man-handling the machine. There's a sweet spot with every machine—single or dual stage. Once you factor in wetness of the snow and its depth for your machine, you're a God. Or at least a minor deity to your neighbours.

Also remember you can hurt yourself (back, arms, nerves) etc., by doing too much at once. Twenty years ago I overdid it, thinking because I have a blower and not a shovel I am invincible. Take breaks. Pace yourself, etc.

Best of luck. And welcome to the forum from Calgary.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> interesting. Lets say i don't care if i pay 700 or the 850 for the cub cadet or husky. which would you recommend then?



sorry none of them
cub very poor quality
husky not much better
ariens under powered


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

1132le said:


> sorry none of them
> cub very poor quality
> husky not much better
> ariens under powered


Seriously? Do you recommend another option? On what are you basing this? Nothing I have read here or elsewhere is nearly as extreme as you imply. 
Sure cc may not be the top, but poor quality?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> Seriously? Do you recommend another option? On what are you basing this? Nothing I have read here or elsewhere is nearly as extreme as you imply.
> Sure cc may not be the top, but poor quality?



40 years of blowing snow and working on blowers and small engines



the cub 3 stage is gimmick at best is a poor quality blower it has trouble with lesser snowfalls

husky is better but its still mtd like troybilt cub husky all the same class poorly built as compared to ariens or toro


254 cc motor on the ariens under powered ive watched vids of the machine and it confirms this otherwise its ok not worth a grand

member cardo and others also agree its under powered for the plow pile 
its the best of the bunch


for 1249 you can get a real blower the 28 sho
you can buy a cheap blower if you want its cheap for a reason
you buy a blower for the worst storm and dont worry about the rest of the storms
now you can hear from all the folks that think 254cc isnt under powered its 7.5 hp on its best day

go watch a few vids on you tube
they build 700 to 900 dollar blowers for people who shop at home depot


the 1st real good blower 

good engine
good 14 inch impeller
good build quality
auto turn
heated grips thats a thrown in
hi speed sho impeller
16 inch tires

is a 28 sho for 1249
its prolly a better blower then most pre 2014 ariens that cost 1600 or more to me thats value

myself i would buy a 1 or 2 yr old blower which is what i did as i can fix them 40% of sticker if you watch for a deal


people who dont know about blowers want a new one as they scared of used and cant work on them

as a rule blowers really dont have issues and last 20 yrs or more if buy a quality unit ariens toro honda simplicity yamaha the rest are xxxx imo

go look on cl how many 20 yr old cubs or husky do you see? slim to none
plenty or toro or ariens
at 1 time craftsman blowers were good not for a long time though

I will be removing the Lh 10 hp318cc really 8.6 hp of my brothers 1030 craftsman and throwing it away


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> interesting. Lets say i don't care if i pay 700 or the 850 for the cub cadet or husky. which would you recommend then?



the johnsred is the best cheap blower for the reason it has a 305cc engine


it will run circles around the cub as the 3x impeller is a gimmick


you can buy a better used machine for 300 to 400


look at the post from the 11526 he scored for 500 thats a good machine


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

The Costco one? That's also made by husqvarna


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

1132le said:


> the johnsred is the best cheap blower for the reason it has a 305cc engine
> 
> 
> it will run circles around the cub as the 3x impeller is a gimmick
> ...


Not looking at a 3x cub. Was looking at 2x26


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

1132le said:


> the johnsred is the best cheap blower for the reason it has a 305cc engine
> 
> 
> it will run circles around the cub as the 3x impeller is a gimmick
> ...


It will handle all types better than the ariens deluxe iyo?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> Not looking at a 3x cub. Was looking at 2x26



why would you look at the 2x26 cub its 50 more then the toro and has a smaller engine
cub is a poor quality built blower it should be pretty clear if you look at it


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

1132le said:


> why would you look at the 2x26 cub its 50 more then the toro and has a smaller engine
> cub is a poor quality built blower it should be pretty clear if you look at it


Which Toro? The cub was on sale for 799


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

noturbizniss said:


> Seriously? Do you recommend another option? On what are you basing this? Nothing I have read here or elsewhere is nearly as extreme as you imply.
> Sure cc may not be the top, but poor quality?


Some people have had positive results with big store brands. From what I have seen it is in milder climates. My rule of thumb is a guy who fixes this stuff for 40 years trumps most of our opinions, including mine. I only putter fixing these things, but can say that most of the big box stuff--MTD, Club Cadet, Yard Works, etc., are one or two season/almost disposable machines unless you are handy. As I write this I have a box of carb parts from these machines. I eventually bought a ultrasonic cleaner to help, but sometimes even that wasn't good enough. Ariens are much better and Toro make some good machines. 

I'm 55 now and have been blowing snow since I bought my first Craftsman Driftbreaker when I was 12 (I think). I don't claim to be able to fix as well as others, but have done complete rebuilds on a few. I won't own anything now but Hondas or Yamahas.

Having said this, I know both are often too pricey new for most people. People are "extreme" occasionally because they have seen it all before--and want to help avoid disappointment.

Many of us here are brand loyal--which is just passion with a sticker. No hard feelings


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> It will handle all types better than the ariens deluxe iyo?


 no the ariens is fine blower just under powered the ariens is built well
but for 700 with a 305 cc id do that
but i already told you i woudnt get any of them
if you going cheap thats a better deal imo you are losing 700 instead of 1000
ill bow out here is this is just going to be crazy
and then you will do as you please anyway lol
you can lead a horse to water but you cant make him drink
good luck


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> Which Toro? The cub was on sale for 799



https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Po...lectric-Start-Gas-Snow-Blower-37798/305576174


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

1132le said:


> you can buy a cheap blower if you want its cheap for a reason


I think one of the reasons is to have something available to sell to customers who actually can't afford a snowblower. 

Those people who can't afford to buy a "real" blower shouldn't even be considering buying a new blower. But manufacturers don't care, they develop a POS blower, sell if for peanuts and collect their margin. Meanwhile the poor guy, who is already short of cash, gets little in return for his $xxx. He gets screwed financially and then screwed again by having to return to using a shovel.

I don't know of anyone who has had a positive, long lasting experience with the cheapo snowblowers.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know which we're defining as cheapo. But I had a '94 8hp 26" MTD. Not fancy, I bought it in 2001, sold around 2013. 

It's not built as well as my 2 Ariens machines (one of which was from the same year), but I worked it hard, and it did pretty well. It needed normal maintenance, of course, and the bucket had a crack in it by the end. But it never left me shoveling during a storm, even being 20 years old. 

OP, a gently used machine is worth considering, at least. You can get more blower, and maybe even pay less than the ones you're considering. I do subscribe to the "buy once, cry once" mentality, but I realize that sometimes the budget just won't work. And not everyone is comfortable going used (which has gotten me some great deals). 

My mid-range brands preferences would be Ariens (based on my experiences) and Toro (based on reading about others' experiences). Personally, I'd prefer a good used Ariens or Toro over a new Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, or MTD, but that doesn't make those bad machines. 

Whatever you buy, take care of it, and it will take care of you. Make sure you keep spare shear pins on-hand. And I keep a spare of each belt, as well. A failure during a blizzard could suddenly leave you shoveling, which is no fun.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

1132le said:


> no the ariens is fine blower just under powered the ariens is built well
> but for 700 with a 305 cc id do that
> but i already told you i woudnt get any of them
> if you going cheap thats a better deal imo you are losing 700 instead of 1000
> ...





1132le said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Po...lectric-Start-Gas-Snow-Blower-37798/305576174


Actually leaning to the toro now since it is cheaper than the ariens, but, as i have learned from you and others has equivalent or superior build quality. Sure the engine is 50 cc smaller than the costco one, but i'd rather something that will last me


----------



## Hereafter (Oct 11, 2018)

I also live in NJ and narrowed my search to the Costco Jonsered at $700 and the same Cub Cadet that you targeted (2X 26 HP) at Home Depot for $800 (until 10/21/18). I read some comments that the Jonsered 305cc engine will eventually cause havoc on the 24" Husqvarna frame which was designed for the 208cc engine it is typically paired with. This concerned me so I kind of soured on the Jonsered. I have been focusing on the Cub Cadet 2X 26 HP and need to make a decision before the promo ends.

I called my local small engine repair shop and they said that my current snow blower ('05 26" Yardman by MTD - 9.5 HP) was made much better than those made today, and that I should invest in a tune-up and a new set of belts. I had 11 great years with this unit until last year when the drive cable snapped. It was an easy fix, however since I didn't have a spare cable so I had to resort to getting out the shovels to finish the job. Rather than encounter a new issue each year I decided to buy new. Now I am having second thoughts. Are today's snow blowers really substandard from those made 10-15 years ago? Based on your most recent comments I plan to investigate the Toro, but I am still leaning towards the Cub Cadet.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Hereafter said:


> Are today's snow blowers really substandard from those made 10-15 years ago?



I don't know. But one thread I found useful when making my decision is here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...made-usa-versus-made-china-6.html#post1266330


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

Hereafter said:


> I also live in NJ and narrowed my search to the Costco Jonsered at $700 and the same Cub Cadet that you targeted (2X 26 HP) at Home Depot for $800 (until 10/21/18). I read some comments that the Jonsered 305cc engine will eventually cause havoc on the 24" Husqvarna frame which was designed for the 208cc engine it is typically paired with. This concerned me so I kind of soured on the Jonsered. I have been focusing on the Cub Cadet 2X 26 HP and need to make a decision before the promo ends.
> 
> I called my local small engine repair shop and they said that my current snow blower ('05 26" Yardman by MTD - 9.5 HP) was made much better than those made today, and that I should invest in a tune-up and a new set of belts. I had 11 great years with this unit until last year when the drive cable snapped. It was an easy fix, however since I didn't have a spare cable so I had to resort to getting out the shovels to finish the job. Rather than encounter a new issue each year I decided to buy new. Now I am having second thoughts. Are today's snow blowers really substandard from those made 10-15 years ago? Based on your most recent comments I plan to investigate the Toro, but I am still leaning towards the Cub Cadet.


i am definitely seeing much concern about the long term hold up of cub cadet


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

noturbizniss said:


> Thanks.
> Also thanks for the laughs!
> What do you mean by the highlighted above
> Based on your advice, which of my original three would be my best bet? Seems like Cub cadet is most powerful specwise, as it's bigger, but is it built well, or is the Ariens deluxe 24 in fact more capable than the CC 2x26?




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I do not remember highlighting that or even how I would go about doing that.

I can will only vouch for the toros and the old troy builts before MTD ruined them.

Toro has always built good snow blowers I have 2 snow pups, I would have 4 but the first two from 1978 and 1986 model years died with side frame failures.

The patented anticlog feature, heavier machine weight, power and the steering brakes of the 1428 models will only help you with snow removal and as long as you can purge it of melted salt water every time you use it the longer it will last for you. 

Your going to learn a lot the first time you use it but you should plan on running it on the driveway without snow to become familiar with it for several minutes each day to become comfortable with using it.

I wish I could be more help to you but I would ask your neighbors what they use and what they think of their dealers service. 

As long as you make your first pass to the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and get rid of it first you will be sure to have flushed the salt and salt water out of the housing cross auger housing. As long as you can dry it out or rinse it out with hot water at the end of the job all the better.

I have a space heater that I use to heat up the JD junk I use when its not broken down.

In all the years I have owned Toro snow pups for myself being 40 years they have never failed me except when the side rails broke due to the bad bearings.

I woudl suggest a TORO for the first time owner; unless you can buy a Yamaha.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

leonz said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I do not remember highlighting that or even how I would go about doing that.
> 
> ...


I added the highlighting.
You had said "making sure the dealer picks it up every year or every other year depending on the amount of use it has", and i wasn't sure what you meant. Meaning take it to dealer for service?
Like i said above, and from what i am reading, it seems like i can't go wrong with a Toro and for 799 and my lightish snowfall here, the 824 is a solid buy. Only downside is no power steering (how necessary is it really?) and no light built in. However we have street lights, and i can always use my headlamp or attach one via battery.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

My MTD was 26", 8hp, with chains (I've had chains on all my blowers). I'm not a big guy (150 lbs), and I could certainly drag it around to reverse directions at the end of a pass. You'd either skid one tire, or tilt it forward (lift the back end), and pivot it on the bucket. 

But my Ariens both have a differential, and wow, that makes it much easier to handle. I can swing it around with 1 hand at the end of a pass, and no tires/chains have to drag across the pavement. It just pivots in-place. 

I haven't used trigger steering, but my understanding is you can unlock one or both wheels by squeezing the triggers. That should make it pretty much as easy to handle as my Ariens, with the benefit of having the full traction of 2WD and a locked axle, when going straight. My differential will let the machine stop moving if 1 wheels spins. I can lock out the differential for more traction, but then I have up drag it around at the end of a pass. 

Trigger steering sounds like the best of both worlds, to me, though I admit I haven't gotten to try it.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> My MTD was 26", 8hp, with chains (I've had chains on all my blowers). I'm not a big guy (150 lbs), and I could certainly drag it around to reverse directions at the end of a pass. You'd either skid one tire, or tilt it forward (lift the back end), and pivot it on the bucket.
> 
> But my Ariens both have a differential, and wow, that makes it much easier to handle. I can swing it around with 1 hand at the end of a pass, and no tires/chains have to drag across the pavement. It just pivots in-place.
> 
> ...


I think the power max (not hd) does not have trigger steering (). I need to go into HD and take a look at them.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> My MTD was 26", 8hp, with chains (I've had chains on all my blowers). I'm not a big guy (150 lbs), and I could certainly drag it around to reverse directions at the end of a pass. You'd either skid one tire, or tilt it forward (lift the back end), and pivot it on the bucket.
> 
> But my Ariens both have a differential, and wow, that makes it much easier to handle. I can swing it around with 1 hand at the end of a pass, and no tires/chains have to drag across the pavement. It just pivots in-place.
> 
> ...


My 08 Toro 1028 LXE has trigger steering. And once you get used to it, you can pivot it right in it's own tracks. I do not have any experience with any other types of power steering. So can't compare. 

Sent from my SM-T827V using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

noturbizniss said:


> I added the highlighting.
> You had said "making sure the dealer picks it up every year or every other year depending on the amount of use it has", and i wasn't sure what you meant. Meaning take it to dealer for service?
> Like i said above, and from what i am reading, it seems like i can't go wrong with a Toro and for 799 and my lightish snowfall here, the 824 is a solid buy. Only downside is no power steering (how necessary is it really?) and no light built in. However we have street lights, and i can always use my headlamp or attach one via battery.


=======================================================

If you can haul it there great; or if you can arrange to have it serviced in the off season all the better FOR YOU as you will not have to worry about how long the snow mule will be tied up at the Toro doctors office before the snow comes. 

If you provide a pizza bribe and beer bribe for a neighbor to bring it to the dealer and or bring it back for a second pizza and beer bribe that will cost you much less than having a dealer pick up up and bring it back.
Word will get around that you are willing to offer pizza bribes for haulage of stuff so it may not be so bad if you can help your neighbors slay the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS that decide to goof off and lay across their driveways and make a mess of things.

Disclaimer: I will not be held responsible for said future Toro owners discomfort from gorging on neighbor supplied home baked cookies for winter work/fun involved in slaying the numerous END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS in your neighborhood; use of gifts that involve premium gas for the Toro snow mule are always welcome.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

noturbizniss said:


> I think the power max (not hd) does not have trigger steering (). I need to go into HD and take a look at them.


Good choice. I think you will be happy with this machine. It is not too big and Toro’s are very well balanced and easy to handle. IMHO their manual chute control is the best one out there. I don’t think you will really miss Auto-Turn or power steering on this unit.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

I know, I know, don’t trust the guys in big box….
But I went to lowes, and the sales guy, while liking the Ariens, did feel that a Husky would be completely adequate and more for the snow we get. He has many family members with it for years and they love it. He also said that it should easily last me as long as an Ariens.
The price is 899, however I can get a coupon on ebay for $1.00 that knocks off 10% making it 837 after tax. Then I have an amex promo that will give me back 10% of what I spend at lowes, and there is 12% ebates going on today.
If that all tracks, the total for the husky would be 650
The ariens 24 deluxe would be 722 and the ariens 28 would be 800. Add that the husky has the power steering, joystick for chute, adjustable and heated handles, and all the bells and whistles, etc. Is this working out to be a good deal?


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> Is this working out to be a good deal?



It could be  Buy it, run it for 5 years and report back how it performed


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

noturbizniss said:


> I know, I know, don’t trust the guys in big box….
> But I went to lowes, and the sales guy, while liking the Ariens, did feel that a Husky would be completely adequate and more for the snow we get. He has many family members with it for years and they love it. He also said that it should easily last me as long as an Ariens.
> The price is 899, however I can get a coupon on ebay for $1.00 that knocks off 10% making it 837 after tax. Then I have an amex promo that will give me back 10% of what I spend at lowes, and there is 12% ebates going on today.
> If that all tracks, the total for the husky would be 650
> The ariens 24 deluxe would be 722 and the ariens 28 would be 800. Add that the husky has the power steering, joystick for chute, adjustable and heated handles, and all the bells and whistles, etc. Is this working out to be a good deal?


Given all the savings I'm def buying one of the 2. Is it worth thr extra 70 or 80 for the ariens? Or will I benefit more from the bells and whistles of husky?


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

noturbizniss said:


> Given all the savings I'm def buying one of the 2. Is it worth thr extra 70 or 80 for the ariens? Or will I benefit more from the bells and whistles of husky?


I can't make a decision for the life of me! I need someone to hold my hand like like the whiny little baby I've become!

Would my petite wife be able to handle either one?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

What happened to the Toro? Lol. I would go for the Ariens Deluxe 24 tank build includes headlight and the LCT 254cc engine should be adequate for the 24” bucket. I had a Deluxe 28 and the 254cc engine was underpowered for the plow pile. Keep us posted.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

Cardo111 said:


> What happened to the Toro? Lol. I would go for the Ariens Deluxe 24 tank build includes headlight and the LCT 254cc engine should be adequate for the 24” bucket. I had a Deluxe 28 and the 254cc engine was underpowered for the plow pile. Keep us posted.


With all these discounts the ariens gets much cheaper and I like the power steering for the wife


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

Do I need/worth it to get Lowe's protection plan?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would decline it that’s why you’re buying an Ariens. If you are I hope. That is a very good deal.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice to see all those machines have the clog removal tool so close to the chute. I couldn't find the tool on the Toro, why is that?


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

gibbs296 said:


> Nice to see all those machines have the clog removal tool so close to the chute. I couldn't find the tool on the Toro, why is that?


Because it's a cheap machine that doesn't even give u the tools it needs, duh!


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

noturbizniss said:


> With all these discounts the ariens gets much cheaper and I like the power steering for the wife


I realize that getting it cheaper would be really nice. But dont let your wallet make the decision. In 2008 I bought a Toro 1028 LXE. The best money spent. Live in Ct. We do get some pretty big storms. That Toro just eats snow for lunch. I have never regretted the $1000.00 dollars spent on that machine. It sat in the shed for the last two years, because I had surgery on rt foot two years in a row. Went out to shed last week pulled rope a couple of times to get oil moving, primed it, moved throttle up, choked it, pulled rope three times and she started. Yeh!!

I will always be a Toro guy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

robs9 said:


> I realize that getting it cheaper would be really nice. But dont let your wallet make the decision. In 2008 I bought a Toro 1028 LXE. The best money spent. Live in Ct. We do get some pretty big storms. That Toro just eats snow for lunch. I have never regretted the $1000.00 dollars spent on that machine. It sat in the shed for the last two years, because I had surgery on rt foot two years in a row. Went out to shed last week pulled rope a couple of times to get oil moving, primed it, moved throttle up, choked it, pulled rope three times and she started. Yeh!!
> 
> I will always be a Toro guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Totally understand the sentiment and i hope that i am not making an $800 mistake, but I have a few friends who have sno-tek and cub cadet nearby for years with no issues, so I figure if they can do it, then the ariens should be like a knife through butter compared to those machines


Cardo111 said:


> I would decline it that’s why you’re buying an Ariens. If you are I hope. That is a very good deal.


Just ordered the Ariens 24. 10% coupon worked, amex sent me the email confirming I will the their 10%, now fingers crossed on the last 12% from ebates!


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the Ariens Deluxe 24 model with a 254cc engine. Have had it for the past 3 seasons and it's been great. Not under powered at all. It handles the EOD plow mix very well and will throw most snow 50ft. Only problem I have sometimes is getting over the ice that builds up on the end of driveway curb area. Wish I had a tracked model for that but otherwise I am very happy with the Deluxe 24.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

obionekenobi said:


> I have the Ariens Deluxe 24 model with a 254cc engine. Have had it for the past 3 seasons and it's been great. Not under powered at all. It handles the EOD plow mix very well and will throw most snow 50ft. Only problem I have sometimes is getting over the ice that builds up on the end of driveway curb area. Wish I had a tracked model for that but otherwise I am very happy with the Deluxe 24.



Well this video disagrees with you
the deluxe 24 is lucky to throw the best snow 40 feet with the wind

the blower is struggling in less then 12 inch plow pile blowing 15 feet and he has has to go in 1st gear as to not stall the blower
if that was a wet 3 or 4 foot plow pile it would be even worse
a wet snow it would struggle like that the entire driveway with 16 inches of snow


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just ordered the Ariens 24. 10% coupon worked, amex sent me the email confirming I will the their 10%, now fingers crossed on the last 12% from ebates![/QUOTE]

Congrats! You must feel relieved that it is over with, I think you will be happy with your choice and at that price, well bought.


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

1132le said:


> Well this video disagrees with you
> the deluxe 24 is lucky to throw the best snow 40 feet with the wind
> 
> the blower is struggling in less then 12 inch plow pile blowing 15 feet and he has has to go in 1st gear as to not stall the blower
> ...


LOL Okay? Well like I said I own a 24in Deluxe not a 28 and it works very well. You found a video that disagrees with me and that is supposed to change my mind after owning this machine for over three years and countless heavy snowfalls and many hours of use? Give me a break man. Would it benefit from additional power sure, does it need it? No not at all. That might be true for the 28inch machine because it has a larger bucket but it has not been an issue for me with the 24inch machine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

obionekenobi said:


> LOL Okay? Well like I said I own a 24in Deluxe not a 28 and it works very well. You found a video that disagrees with me and that is supposed to change my mind after owning this machine for over three years and countless heavy snowfalls and many hours of use? Give me a break man. Would it benefit from additional power sure, does it need it? No not at all. That might be true for the 28inch machine because it has a larger bucket but it has not been an issue for me with the 24inch machine.



and many on this forum who agree its under powered i dont need a video but its legit

if you have to crawl in 8inches of a tiny plow pile that says enough its not like he was going fast where the exta 3 inches in width matter lil
if it wasnt under powered it woudnt stop throwing like it does its lugging
its 7.5 hp on its best day
1960s std size engine
when you say it could use more power that means its under powered you could use a 5 hp and clear what he did and that also would be under powered

they shoudnt build blowers with less then 15 ft lbs of torque
they do for the people who want a cheapo new blower from home depot
ariens or toro woudnt build such machines if they didnt have to lose market share to troy built cub and husky mtd style blowers
but they will gladly build it to take there margin and call it a day

only people with very lil snow can use one and be ok


its under powered for the plow pile or heavy wet snow


----------



## obionekenobi (Sep 3, 2015)

We don't get small snowfalls here in MN where I live and this machine has served me very well in a wide range of snow types. I have been through 2ft + of EOD heavy snow from the plow without issues. My point is not to have an argument about this but rather to chime in and give me .02 to the OP about this machine as he was interested in the Deluxe 24. I have read many threads on here about engine size and bucket size and power needs and people never seem to agree on what is enough power. For my needs I am very happy with the power my blower makes. If I was going to upgrade it would be to a track drive Honda. Honda uses engines that make less than 15ft-lb of torque on the $2k + HSS 724 (9ft-lb) and HSS928 (14ft-lb) and these machines are some of the best money can buy.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

obionekenobi said:


> We don't get small snowfalls here in MN where I live and this machine has served me very well in a wide range of snow types. I have been through 2ft + of EOD heavy snow from the plow without issues. My point is not to have an argument about this but rather to chime in and give me .02 to the OP about this machine as he was interested in the Deluxe 24. I have read many threads on here about engine size and bucket size and power needs and people never seem to agree on what is enough power. For my needs I am very happy with the power my blower makes. If I was going to upgrade it would be to a track drive Honda. Honda uses engines that make less than 15ft-lb of torque on the $2k + HSS 724 (9ft-lb) and HSS928 (14ft-lb) and these machines are some of the best money can buy.


honda makes up for it with 1300 rpm impeller speeds higher engine rpms and tight drum
they still lug with the smaller engine in eod and heavy snow
You are correct some say it does some say it doesnt if the machine lugs down it needs more power which i why i showed the vid its lugging down badly in less then 12 inches of eod never mind 2 feet you could use a 5 hp and take and extra 25 min over the the deluxe 24 would that mean its not under powered? no its means it takes longer
if you spending 800 to 1k bucks and the machine bogs you got hosed imo

i woudnt spend a dime on such a machine
used is better
the hss724 with lug as well
as i said you can do it with a 3.5 hp that doesnt mean its not underpowered
a 1970 vw bus took 4 miles to get up to get 60 mph its was still useable but still under powered
you should buy a snowblower for the worst storm engine wise and dont worry about the rest of the storms seems like common sense to me
if you cant afford 1249 for 28 sho
you are better off buying used
The op is in area that doesnt get much snow in his case he will be ok


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

Keep in mind, for someone who doesn't get heavy snowfall very often, the extra few minutes from having to go slower with a lower powered machine isn't necessarily a problem. Hence people saying the machine has enough power even if those of us in snowier areas would find it underpowered.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

rslifkin said:


> Keep in mind, for someone who doesn't get heavy snowfall very often, the extra few minutes from having to go slower with a lower powered machine isn't necessarily a problem. Hence people saying the machine has enough power even if those of us in snowier areas would find it underpowered.


I think maybe you guys are suffering from premature finishing. I like to take my time, not get too excited, make sure the deed is not over too quickly. Remember it's not the size of your equipment, it's how well you use it....


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello I work in a full service shop. We sell the Toro line of snowblowers. They came out with several new machines including a very nice large commercial unit. I would stick to purchasing a known brand. The Toro machines are nice and balanced with options like differential assist turning, led lights , heated handgrips. Look at the two stage setups. You can get snowblowers at the big box stores but go to the independent dealers. (Mom&Pop)


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

2 questions 
1. know lowe's will put the blower together. Should i have them do it or am i better off myself? I am handy, but have never worked with gas engines before, but i imagine it is not the engine needing assembly, just the various parts.
2 - How the heck do i get this guy home from Lowe's? I have a minivan and they will help me put it in but how do i get it out? call a friend? get some wood and slide it down?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

noturbizniss said:


> 2 questions
> 1. know lowe's will put the blower together. Should i have them do it or am i better off myself? I am handy, but have never worked with gas engines before, but i imagine it is not the engine needing assembly, just the various parts.
> 2 - How the heck do i get this guy home from Lowe's? I have a minivan and they will help me put it in but how do i get it out? call a friend? get some wood and slide it down?




I woudnt let lowes tie my sneakers
Its pretty simple to put together

as far as getting it picking it up thats up to you figure it out


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

gibbs296 said:


> I think maybe you guys are suffering from premature finishing. I like to take my time, not get too excited, make sure the deed is not over too quickly. Remember it's not the size of your equipment, it's how well you use it....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Alot of the storms i get on the coast turn to rain at the end making the 14 inches much worse to clear if you wait and take your time as you say gibbs
> ...


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

noturbizniss said:


> Totally understand the sentiment and i hope that i am not making an $800 mistake, but I have a few friends who have sno-tek and cub cadet nearby for years with no issues, so I figure if they can do it, then the ariens should be like a knife through butter compared to those machines
> 
> Just ordered the Ariens 24. 10% coupon worked, amex sent me the email confirming I will the their 10%, now fingers crossed on the last 12% from ebates!


==============================================================================================================


Order an impeller kit for it quick before it arrives and you can install it yourself with help from us if you need it.


----------



## noturbizniss (Oct 10, 2018)

leonz said:


> ==============================================================================================================
> 
> 
> Order an impeller kit for it quick before it arrives and you can install it yourself with help from us if you need it.


Forgive my n00b I ignorance... What is that, and why?


----------



## clifish (Oct 4, 2018)

1132le...would it really be necessary to put an impeller kit on a Ariens 28 sho?


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Will the performance of a 08 Toro 1028 LXE improve with installation of an impeller kit? And if so where would one order it? I was perusing the interweb and did not find one. I have limited resources for the raw materials, so a kit might be worth it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

No worries my friend,

The impeller kit began as an idea that a nice canadian fellow that owned a small engine repair shop came up because the impeller housings in walk behind and three point hitch snow blowers had a gap in the impeller housing that caused snow and ice to pack in the housing and affect the snow blowers ability to throw the snow much farther with the same amount of available torque. This idea was patented by him and may people have copied it for their own use.

The impeller kit consists as follows;

1. 3 or 4 pieces of thick conveyor belt cut to size and length depending on how many impeller paddles the unit has.

(the folks that make their own impeller kits buy cut to length sheet metal and use new or used round baler belts and cut the belt to size) 

2. 6 or 8 pre drilled sheet metal plates that hold the rubber to the impeller paddle using small bolts nylock lock nuts and washers. These plates may have 3 or four sets of holes depending on the length of the impeller paddle.

Parts list

3 or 4 predrilled pieces of sheet metal cut to the length of your snow mules impeller paddle(depth) 

9 or 12 small bolts 

9 or 12 nylock bolts 

9 or 12 flat washers 


The cross auger and gear box is removed and then the impeller is removed and placed in a vice and the sheet metal pieces are attached to the paddle with a vice grip and the hole locations are prick punched to create a centering point for the drill bit to drill all the holes for the impeller paddle to mount them.

After the impeller is reinstalled you can start the engine and engage the impeller to let the rubber paddles wear a bit to wear the edges down and then reinstall the cross auger and gear box and then you will be ready to move snow and blow it across the road and kill the mailboxes or win a snowball fight with the local sasquatches and the moat monsters.


=============================================================


If your not comfortable doing that you can always purchase 2 or three cans of fluid film spray to coat all the parts that contact snow being the impeller paddles, impeller housing, chute and spout to make them slicker and aid in throwing the snow much farther.

At least the chute and spout should be coated with 4 or five coats of fluid film or ski wax before the season starts to make the chute and spout slick to reduce any plugging. 

The best thing you can do is make your very first pass to the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER remove all the salt laden snow on the side of the driveway that the snow plow passes depositing it on that side to remove all of the salt laden snow on the opposing side and getting rid of it. Me I just blo0w it across the road as I have very little room to get rid of it.

After the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER is removed and the moat monsters have been satisfied with EOD remains you can remove the snow that is left on the driveway and any residual salt will be flushed out by the snow that is left on the driveway. when your all done you can wash it out with warm water to clean it if impeller housing has water drainage holes. Me I just use my 125,000 BTU space heater to preheat the snow blowers and the truck and also melt off any ice and snow that has stuck to them. 

If you have a warm garage, great as that will help you a lot.

Pouring a bucket of hot water into the impeller housing will help flush out any salt and melt any ice that may remain in the housing.

Melting off the ice with a heater or hot water that may remain in the housing helps to prevent the impeller from freezing and possibly breaking a shear pin in the impeller.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Snow Blower Impeller Blade Modification Kit


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

You do not need to remove the impeller to install the impeller kit ive installed more then 10 kits
you remove the chute and use tek screws you can drill it if you want i drilled 1 kit and used bolts thought it was waste of time
Not 1 of the kits with tek screws has failed or came loose oldest kit is over 7 yrs old
Ive made mine out of the sides of tires and 1 out of the rubber from a sealcoat squiggy total cost 3 bucks and 1 hr labor

washers on the teks spread the load
break 1 paddle in at time for 1 min then run the machine 3 min at max throttle to finish the break in after all are installed
ariens are simple 924050 bucket through the chute 924128 bucket thrrough the chute 921037 bucket through the chute craftman through the chute


you will never hear anybody who has used 1 say anything other then best thing since sliced bread
nor will you ever hear or have heard anyone say it doesnt work
how many things have you ever been able to say that about
The only downside is whatever goes in comes out a lil rock might smash a window if you are not carefull where you aim the chute
CL



those that have not used 1 say
why havent the blower makers done this
there must be a downside
do i really need it
will it ruin my machine
i dont need one i know how to make my snowblower not clog from wet snow


those that have 1 one


SMILE


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

1132le

What are tek screws? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

robs9 said:


> 1132le
> 
> What are tek screws?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



number 10 self taping screws use a screw gun with a lil extension bit


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Never mind, I found them online. So I know now. Will go look for materials. I do have an old trailer tire in the back yard. Have you put one on a Toro 1028? I don't have the machine close to me right now. How many blades do I have? So if I'm understanding you correctly, take chute off and install from top. Place appropriately shaped rubber flap on impeller. And just drill the screws through the flap on to the blade. Without metal strip for enforcement. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

robs9 said:


> Never mind, I found them online. So I know now. Will go look for materials. I do have an old trailer tire in the back yard. Have you put one on a Toro 1028? I don't have the machine close to me right now. How many blades do I have? So if I'm understanding you correctly, take chute off and install from top. Place appropriately shaped rubber flap on impeller. And just drill the screws through the flap on to the blade. Without metal strip for enforcement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


no ive never done a toro if it has anti clog i dont think it will help you
thats the reason i prefer the closed drum the impellerk kit discharges everything 1st time
anticlog just allows snow to bypass still needs to reblown
ariens clear more tons per hr then toro
you only need it on 95% flat part of the impeller blade not the curved part
i use small washers to spread the load a lil
this guy in the vid uses number 8 i likes 10s a lil bigger and a washer on each


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

I have had only one problem with my Husqvarna ST-224 that I can blame on the machine itself: There's a little metal plate under the chute base, and it develops a crack every three years or so. It's like a $7.00 part and a ten-minute repair, so I don't lose much sleep over it.

As for the ST-224's abilities, I usually try to clear the snow at 12 inches or so even if it's still snowing, just because it's easier (and because I sort of enjoy it: There's something Zen about clearing snow).










At 12 inches, I can clear snow in fourth or fifth gear, depending on the heaviness of the snow. 

I've also woken up to as much as 24 inches of snow that the Husky moved with no issues. At that depth, I usually have to use third or fourth gear, though if it's the exceptionally light and fluffy sort of snow, I can do two feet in fifth. 

In second gear, I can clear three-foot drifts, or hard-packed salted snow plowed into my driveway, with ease.

In first gear, I could probably move a glacier. I say "probably" because I've never actually had to use first gear.

Other than the little metal plate, I haven't had any problems that I can blame on the machine. I stripped the spark plug hole, but that was because I waited three years to change the spark plug because it was still running fine. The manual says to remove it at the end of every season. So that was my fault. It was easily fixed with a Helicoil.

I've also replaced the impeller twice. The first time it was severely bent when a rock got caught up in there, bent up the fins, and cracked the impeller along the welds.










I could have bent it back into shape and re-welded it, but I decided to rush-order a new impeller instead. I just changed it again a few days ago because it was starting to get out-of-balance because of repeated rock encounters and makeshift repairs since the last time I replaced it. That's a Catskills problem, though, not a Husqvarna problem. Rocks pop up out of the ground like mushrooms around here.

The plastic chute base also cracked for some reason. I forget why offhand, but I think that had something to do with rocks, too. I had it duct-taped for all of last season, but I replaced it a few days ago when I replaced the impeller and belts.

The belts weren't at the point that they were causing any problems; but I knew I wanted to replace the impeller, and it seemed dumb not to replace the belts while I was in there. I'd rather change them now than in the middle of a blizzard.

The traction belt was still the original. The auger belt had been replaced the first season I had the machine, again due to a rock. A piece of gravel got caught between the impeller and the housing, but the shear pins didn't shear. The engine kept running, and the belt got a bit burned before I could shut the machine down. I decided to replace it rather than take a chance of it failing.

The old belts were visibly worn this time around, but still usable in a pinch. I saved them and the old impeller as emergency spares. I live a mile away from the Middle of Nowhere, where pretty much everything (except rocks) have to be ordered from elsewhere; so it's good to have spares.










In a nutshell, I have no complaints about the Husky. I bought it from a local, authorized Husqvarna dealer, which I'm told makes a difference. Apparently the "big box" ones are of lower quality -- or at least so I've been told. I was actually shown the differences between the "big-box model" and the "local dealer model" of a Husqvarna tractor, and they were significant. But I don't know what (if anything) is different on a snowblower.

Richard


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

GeekOnTheHill said:


> I have had only one problem with my Husqvarna ST-224 that I can blame on the machine itself: There's a little metal plate under the chute base, and it develops a crack every three years or so. It's like a $7.00 part and a ten-minute repair, so I don't lose much sleep over it.
> 
> As for the ST-224's abilities, I usually try to clear the snow at 12 inches or so even if it's still snowing, just because it's easier (and because I sort of enjoy it: There's something Zen about clearing snow).
> 
> ...



st-224 is and st-224 no matter where you buy it
just a case of another dealer lying


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The ST300’s are their higher end machines, though many seem happy with their ST 200 series machines. Husky seems to have added some lower end 300 series machines this year that while priced pretty good they lack the hydro transmission which is the best feature of the higher end 300 series machines. As 1132 stated an ST200 series Husky machine is the same regardless of where you buy it just as an Ariens Deluxe is an Ariens Deluxe regardless of where you purchase it. Of course this does not include the dealer only SHO models. 

The Catskills I remember going up there as a kid all the resort hotels we used to stay at the Paramount, the big ones were The Concord and The Nevele, some good memories, back in the day known for its resort hotels "The Borscht Belt" now Resorts World casino. It's nice up there in Sullivan County. I also remember going to an Akita breeder in Jefforsonville. All the best.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

1132le said:


> no ive never done a toro if it has anti clog i dont think it will help you
> thats the reason i prefer the closed drum the impellerk kit discharges everything 1st time
> anticlog just allows snow to bypass still needs to reblown
> ariens clear more tons per hr then toro
> ...


Found owner's manual. Does not say Anti-clog per say. Here's what it says on frt of manual, cant find it anywhere else.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

robs9 said:


> Found owner's manual. Does not say Anti-clog per say. Here's what it says on frt of manual, cant find it anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have the anti clog talk to one of the toro guru on here about if the impeller kit will work right on 1 of those
cran or orangeputeh leonz powershift


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally, I would run it without an impeller kit and you will probably see that you do not need it. Toro's clearance are pretty tight, and there is little to gain with adding a kit.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Personally, I would run it without an impeller kit and you will probably see that you do not need it. Toro's clearance are pretty tight, and there is little to gain with adding a kit.


Thanks. I may do that. To see how it performs. I have not used it in two years because of surgery on foot two years in a row. Have to service it this year, no use in those two years. Plus no one is talking about adding the impeller kits to Toros.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

